# 50G New to me



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Very nice! Any plans for it yet? (Not sure if you mentioned it in your other thread).


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

None at the moment. Maybe some peacocks and rams wth rocks and lots of nice plants.


----------



## laxforlife (Jun 4, 2011)

Sweet! ( Except the Oak finish lol) Hope it comes out like you want it.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

those 2 lights are junk, it seems all the equipment that came with this is way way old. Probably see about painting the trin to make it black. but the lights will most likely be trashed unless I can convert them to CFL.


----------



## Paladine9169 (May 6, 2011)

I feel ya on trash lighting.. things have come a long way in the last 10-15 years.. The new tank I got came with a light, broken, with an external ballast that got too hot.. i just cannablized it and am going to redo the inside of it with fresh lighting fixtures.

Cant wait to see what ya do in there!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks like a 55. What's wrong with wood finish? I got just the light for it .


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm going to see what I can do with the lights but the rest of the equipment is transh which is OK cause I have plenty of extra.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Here's an update follow the link to see the build from start to this point. No live stock and probably wont be for a while.

Ben, the potted plants in the front center are the ones I'm havving an issue with how to remove the rockwool.

<a href="http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/50G/?action=view&current=50GTest4.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/50G/th_50GTest4.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Can you take a close-up pic? Looks like dwarf baby tears to me...in that shot anyway. I know you said it was something else.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Cool!Like the dragon behind it.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Here are some new pictures and some betters ones cause the camera is better.

50G pictures by mec102778 - Photobucket


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Mike, you will need to cut off the pots and get those plants out of the rock wool. Once you get the pot off, the rock wool will usually separate in half, and from there you just have to slowly pull each sprout out of it and plant them. I'd plant pretty close together. Yeah, I know how much fun it will be.  Oh yeah....there was a 48" light here that would fit on that thing beautifully.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

We will need to meet up for that light then. I have a 48inch single bulb but I don't think it's strong enough. and Yes this is now my peaceful tank the 125 I have no clue anymore.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

It's looking great! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Got two of these cause my neice wanted them while we were are the store.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Mike, you will need to cut off the pots and get those plants out of the rock wool. Once you get the pot off, the rock wool will usually separate in half, and from there you just have to slowly pull each sprout out of it and plant them. I'd plant pretty close together. Yeah, I know how much fun it will be.  Oh yeah....there was a 48" light here that would fit on that thing beautifully.


LOL, yeah they were looking a little worse for ware so I figured I'd toss them in and let them grow a little more before taring into them. going to start tonight with the Ludwigia pots since they seem to be good and strong.

send me a PM about the light Ben.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

You need like BEN said to remove the pots, I do not pull em out individually I get as much of the wool off as possible then cut what was in the cup in half then plant them. the rockwool that is left will break down in the gravel without any issues and its minimal.

My hairgrass and glosso had to be done like this, within 3 weeks they had tripled in size.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yup I will be spending time tonight pruning plucking cutting rinsing all the pots in the tank. Everything seems to have taken pretty good and doing just fine. So final step is the last aqua scape before I call it complete.  I may be on here tonight cusing the rockwool and asking for assistance.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Does anyone like my 12" Tourtured Souls (McFarlane) toys behind the tank??


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I do!They look like they wanna eat the fishies!


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the light Ben!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You're pretty good being able to take that pic with your camera sitting right there looking the opposite direction.....you'll have to show me how you did that one day....


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh wow that is talent!Teach me too please?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

My husband wants to know why the water looks dark. (Did you do a black water tank?)


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

meds in the tank some have been flicking so I'm curbing the issue.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow! Some of those plants are so bright! It's looking great! Love the wood!


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

All thanks to Ben, driftwood and light. The driftwood pieces in there are awesome, nice sculpture and lots of little holes and nooks to stash some java fern and java moss.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

And FYI, the camera in the picture is my POS 4 MGP. The Camera I am using now is only 8 MGP but it's a lot nicer on the photos.


----------

